# Shipping Lip Balm



## bobbie.johnson (Feb 6, 2014)

So how do you ship your lip balm? What kind of envelope do you use? Looking for ideas because I usually end up loosing money on shipping after buying envelope from post office. But I cant stand to charge my customer $3 shipping on a $3-4 product... Anyone with ideas? What works for you?

 Thanks
 Bobbie


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 7, 2014)

I take it you're in the states?  Walmart do padded envelopes that would fit a balm and they are $0.32 each.  Is that a little better?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Golden-Brown-Mailer-Sealed-Air-Jiffylite-Self-Seal/14931843


----------



## AKjulz (Jun 22, 2014)

I've been known to make my own bubble mailer.  Super easy, just glue or tape some bubble wrap to a piece of butcher paper, fold it in half and  use packing tape  on the edges.  Worked like a charm and you can make any size you need for pennies.  Or just wrap the lip balm itself in bubble wrap and stick it in an envelope?


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 22, 2014)

Put it in a bubble mailer and ship 1st class. With a "fragile" sticker.


----------

